# carpenter work in Alberta



## Thoriceland (Aug 26, 2012)

How is it that Alberta construction company's are every week looking for new carpenters, but when i send my CV, i will never get any answer. I have over 20 years experience as a master carpenter forman, in various project's.

I need help, i live in Iceland and the icelandic society went over the cliff 2008.

Can someone tell me the secret to cet some carpenter work in Alberta.
I have study the regulations regarding foreigner work force.
thank you for your time.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Thoriceland said:


> How is it that Alberta construction company's are every week looking for new carpenters, but when i send my CV, i will never get any answer. I have over 20 years experience as a master carpenter forman, in various project's.
> 
> I need help, i live in Iceland and the icelandic society went over the cliff 2008.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Forum!

It is a very simple answer: They want to deal with carpenters that are right here, right now. Most of them don't have the time to be in front of a computer or on the phone for non-business related issues. 

However, there is a company near my office that has all the ground paved to bring in foreigners to work for them. 

Reach your minimum of 5 post in the forum, and I will send you via PM their name.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

Sashkatewan are desperate for carpenters like you but I agree that you just have to come and then choose a job.You will have alot of offers VERY fast.


----------

